# Jasper County April 24 2013



## river rat 70 (Mar 16, 2013)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8D1lRfAc2yI[/video]


----------



## kankakee marshes (Apr 25, 2013)

was just out looking for arrowheads today keeping my eyes on the elm trees-going out on monday after the warm weather near river bayou-hopefully the water isn't backed up in it


----------



## river rat 70 (Mar 16, 2013)

I here ya, almost went swimming last year crossing a ditch on a log. My buddy and I found 19 blacks and two false morels today. Man was I excited to see em!!! :lol:


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Whereabouts did u find ur blacks river rat? County, elevation, trees?


----------



## river rat 70 (Mar 16, 2013)

I found em in Jasper Co. on a wooded hill side facing the east. Good luck, May the Morel gods smile upon us all this season!!!


----------

